# Boosting rats' immune system?



## Balkanrat (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi!

One of our new baby rats was recently treated with a 10 day course of antibiotics due to a persistent cough/sneezing with fever. The vet said it could be mycoplasma, but she couldn't be completely sure. Anyway, he is much better now, but I'm wondering what one can do to keep their immune system as strong as possible? Any "superfoods" or herbs which can help? 

Our rats eat "Rat and mouse complete" (see attachment) which I think is quite good with 15 % protein + fresh veggies, greens, fruits and chicken bone once in a while.

Thanks!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You can't exactly boost the immune system, for the most part it is marketing ploy. You just want to keep them healthy.

That being said there is lots you can do to keep rats healthy. 

First is your rat still having any sneezing/cough? 10 days is not very long. Usually when they give meds it is for a longer duration. So just be watchful that it is indeed all gone! When rats first come to a new home sometimes they do get a bit of new home sneezes that usually fade away within a week. If there was coughing though it is good to see a vet.

I always suggest checking the home for environmental issues first. Don't smoke in your home or around your rats, don't use air fresheners, candles, incense, etc... If you use any type of cloth in their cage like fleece or hammocks you need to be aware of what laundry soap you use- a scent free brand is best, one made for babies that is sensitive is good too!

What type of cage are they in? It should be a well ventilated bar cage and not a tank.
What type of bedding are you using?

Feed them a healthy diet. Keep them at a healthy weight. You can give fresh veggies and fruits daily or a few times a week to help. 

I've not heard of that food before. The protein looks good. It is a bit high in fat so be careful not to give extra fatty things IMO. The ingredient list bothers me that it is so vague in whats in it. 

"Cereals (40%), Derivatives of vegetable origin, Vegetables (peas 15%), Meat and animal derivatives (chicken 4%), Fruit (cranberry 4%), Oils and fats (salmon oil 1%), Seeds (linseed 2%), Minerals, Yeasts, Eggs and egg derivatives, Fructo-oligosaccharides (0.3%), Marigold, Grape seed, Yucca, Rosemary, Green tea "

I don't see anything bad. But I also am not sure of the laws in France on if they have to say everything that is in it or not.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Immune system health starts in the gut, especially since your guy just had an antibiotic course which results in a major die off of beneficial gut flora, I would start there. 

*Probiotics -* You'll want to reintroduce good bacteria to the digestive system. If it were my rat I would use a high quality commercial probiotic supplement for 30 days or so after the antibiotics and then regularly offer probiotic rich foods for overall immune and digestive health. Live culture yogurt, kefir, and lacto fermented veggies. It is suuuuper easy and cheap to make lacto fermented veggies at home and they offer a really good nutritional punch. I offer some a few times a week. 

*Prebiotics - *The fiber that probiotics feed on. There are commercial supplements out there, or you can offer the following foods that are chalk full of them - chicory root, dandelion greens, cooked onions and leeks (Raw onions aren't rat - safe), wheat bran and bananas (not too much nana - lots of sugar!)

*Gelatin & Collagen*- Great for overall gut health. Heals irritation. Restores the mucous layer. Even helps balance the hormones involved in the digestive system. You're already a step ahead by offering the chicken bones! Select bones that have lots of cartilage and connective tissues still on the. Bone broth is also a good source. They sell dried tendons as chew treats for dogs - I have one strung up in my girls cage as a chew and they like picking at it.

After you've optimized gut health some other good all around immune boosters include:
*
Vitamin C* - the golden child of immune boosters  Since you have a male and can't do citrus some good sources are rose hips, kale, broccoli and papaya (Papaya also is a really good source of the antioxidant lycopene)

*Mushrooms*- Shitake, Miatake, and Oyster are pretty easy to find and are good for all around immune health. Mushrooms should be cooked and offered to rats in moderation

*Herbs and Spices* - Lots of the stuff we use to spice up our meals and make tea with have amazing medical properties including immune boosting! Some are natural anti fungals, anti virals, and anti parasitics. Some theorize that is why we evolved to have such complex taste buds and enjoy herby and spicy foods. Garlic, oregano, turmeric, ginger, thyme, rosemary, ginseng, chamomile and echinacea are good places to start. Easiest thing would be to cook a healthy meal with these ingredients a few times a week and share with your ratties or share afternoon herbal tea time 

*Algae -*Spirulina and Chlorella. Amazing super foods with lots of antioxidants and phytonutrients. Good immune booster, But the real draw for these is their detoxifying powers. Studies on them show they bind with and remove heavy metals like arsenic, mercury, lead, and cadmium from the body. Some studies even suggest they help with radiation poisoning! Studies on Chlorella suggest that regular consumption helps prevent the build up of heavy metals in the first place. I give this to my girls by tossing their kibble with the powder to lightly coat it or putting a pinch in a soft creamy type of food like yogurt.

*Antioxidants, Carotenoids and other Phytonutrients -*there's a lot that could be written about the properties of plants and how they effect health. You're already offering a bunch with the fresh foods you offer and it looks like your lab block of choice had some too! Too many things to list specifics in this post, feed a wide variety and strive to feed "the rainbow". A cherry tomato, a bit of carrot, a piece of yellow bell pepper, some kale, a blue berry then some purple sweet potato. That should have you pretty well covered. 

Hope this helps some


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

All rats have myco.


----------

